# Estação Barreira de Água



## BVG (5 Jan 2011 às 22:03)

Ora boa noite 

Este tópico serve para informar que a minha estação (WH1080) já se encontra em fase de testes (teste dos vários componentes assim como a transmissão de dados para a net), mas ainda não se encontra no local definitivo.

O mastro já se encontra fabricado , mas ainda não se encontra cá em casa.
Durante este mês de Janeiro, irei aqui colocar os vários passos de instalação, assim como umas fotos para aguçar a coisa 

Obrigado pelas dicas até ao momento 

Wunderground


----------



## filipe cunha (5 Jan 2011 às 22:30)

Boas
Mais uma PCE (prima)
Acho que tens que subir um pouco a pressão... pois a ver pelas redondezas tens que subir um pouco
Na minha, bastou na hora -1 e na pressão +5, a partir daí nunca mais mexi
Boa sorte


----------



## BVG (6 Jan 2011 às 08:24)

filipe cunha disse:


> Boas
> Mais uma PCE (prima)
> Acho que tens que subir um pouco a pressão... pois a ver pelas redondezas tens que subir um pouco
> Na minha, bastou na hora -1 e na pressão +5, a partir daí nunca mais mexi
> Boa sorte



Desculpem lá a pergunta, mas essa medição não é automática? Ou não é possivel prever a altitude?
Onde é que se pode ver essa relação entre pressão e altitude?

Ainda tenho muito que aprender :-)


----------



## BVG (7 Jan 2011 às 08:46)

A estação tem-se portado relativamente bem, mesmo não estando numa posição correcta para uma boa medição.
No entanto, ontem, ao fim da tarde, registou medições demasiado elevadas. Acusou uma ocorrência de 1200 e qq coisa mm de precipitação durante uns 30min, e Gusts acima do possivel. Depois disso ficou ok.
É normal acontecer estes valores?
O que poderá ter originado esta situação?
Ontem choveu bastante e a estação está com a RS de origem.


----------



## vitamos (7 Jan 2011 às 10:14)

BVG disse:


> A estação tem-se portado relativamente bem, mesmo não estando numa posição correcta para uma boa medição.
> No entanto, ontem, ao fim da tarde, registou medições demasiado elevadas. Acusou uma ocorrência de 1200 e qq coisa mm de precipitação durante uns 30min, e Gusts acima do possivel. Depois disso ficou ok.
> É normal acontecer estes valores?
> O que poderá ter originado esta situação?
> Ontem choveu bastante e a estação está com a RS de origem.



O RS nada tem a ver com valores de precipitação e de vento. Esse tipo de registos exagerados verificados podem indicar problemas de instalação. A estação está bem fixa? Encontra-se próxima de paredes /goteiras? Não esquecer que basta haver oscilação dos componentes para os valores se alterarem


----------



## BVG (7 Jan 2011 às 10:17)

vitamos disse:


> O RS nada tem a ver com valores de precipitação e de vento. Esse tipo de registos exagerados verificados podem indicar problemas de instalação. A estação está bem fixa? Encontra-se próxima de paredes /goteiras? Não esquecer que basta haver oscilação dos componentes para os valores se alterarem



Neste momento está amarrado a um ferro pertencente a uma coluna de um muro. Eu sei que a instalação não se encontra nas melhores condições, mas mesmo assim, aqueles valores são absurdos. Nem com um mini tornado a passar pela estação, faria contabilizar aquela quantia de precipitação (1229mm, se não estou em erro)


----------



## BVG (7 Jan 2011 às 10:27)

BVG disse:


> Neste momento está amarrado a um ferro pertencente a uma coluna de um muro. Eu sei que a instalação não se encontra nas melhores condições, mas mesmo assim, aqueles valores são absurdos. Nem com um mini tornado a passar pela estação, faria contabilizar aquela quantia de precipitação (1229mm, se não estou em erro)



De qualquer dos modos, quando a estação tiver no dito mastro, tirarei as minhas dúvidas


----------



## filipe cunha (7 Jan 2011 às 13:02)

BVG disse:


> Neste momento está amarrado a um ferro pertencente a uma coluna de um muro. Eu sei que a instalação não se encontra nas melhores condições, mas mesmo assim, aqueles valores são absurdos. Nem com um mini tornado a passar pela estação, faria contabilizar aquela quantia de precipitação (1229mm, se não estou em erro)


----------



## filipe cunha (7 Jan 2011 às 23:57)

Boas
E então parece que está a portar-se bem!!!


----------



## BVG (8 Jan 2011 às 11:14)

filipe cunha disse:


> Boas
> E então parece que está a portar-se bem!!!



Sim, deve ter sido uma coisa que lhe deu 
De qualquer dos modos, vou alterar o código do programa que estou a utilizar para enviar os dados para o Weather Underground, para não enviar dados a partir de um determinado valor, que saberei que seja absurdo, como foi o caso  E ao invés disso, que me envie um e-mail a notificar da situação


----------



## filipe cunha (8 Jan 2011 às 19:29)

O que se passou?

*18:02	8.5 °C	7.6 °C	969.1hPa
18:05	8.5 °C	7.6 °C	969.1hPa
18:06	8.1 °C	7.2 °C	1331.7hPa	
18:10	8.1 °C	7.2 °C	0.0hPa	
18:11	8.1 °C	7.2 °C	0.0hPa	
18:14	8.0 °C	7.1 °C	0.0hPa	*


----------



## BVG (8 Jan 2011 às 19:33)

filipe cunha disse:


> O que se passou?
> 
> *18:02	8.5 °C	7.6 °C	969.1hPa
> 18:05	8.5 °C	7.6 °C	969.1hPa
> ...



Estou a alterar e a testar o programa que utilizo para enviar a informação.
No worries 
Já agora, qual deveria ser a minha pressão relativa às 18h? Será que posso guiar-me pela pressão de Leiria do IM, apesar de estar a uma altitude diferente?


----------



## filipe cunha (8 Jan 2011 às 20:05)

BVG disse:


> Estou a alterar e a testar o programa que utilizo para enviar a informação.
> No worries
> Já agora, qual deveria ser a minha pressão relativa às 18h? Será que posso guiar-me pela pressão de Leiria do IM, apesar de estar a uma altitude diferente?



Até me assustei
Acerta pela IM de Leiria,menos um pouco...pois isso nunca será muito uma pressão precisa....depois deste primeiro acerto é que ela irá trabalhar e "prever o futuro", mas não te preocupes com a pressão ao minuto, pois nem talvez a IM de Leiria estará muito certa, já sabes como são os dados "estatais", ou não saem e os que saem podem não ser crediveis


----------



## BVG (9 Jan 2011 às 10:39)

E parece que esta noite aconteceu novamente:


```
02:10 	9.9 °C	9.8 °C 	969.8hPa 	East 	3.5km/h 	8.7km/h 	99% 	[B]576.1mm[/B]
...
03:15 	10.0 °C 	9.9 °C 	970.4hPa 	SW 	11.1km/h 	18.3km/h 	99% 	[B]2539.7mm[/B]
```

Enfim... e não estava grande vento, por isso... não encontro explicação


----------



## BVG (9 Jan 2011 às 10:47)

Passou-se completamente 


```
10:45 	[B]-10.8 °C 	-11.2 °C[/B] 	975.8hPa 	West 	[B]40.4km/h 	40.4km/h[/B] 	95% 	0.3mm
```


----------



## filipe cunha (9 Jan 2011 às 12:06)

BVG disse:


> Passou-se completamente
> 
> 
> ```
> ...




Fonix
Será que é mesmo a prima da PCE
ou estás a testar os componentes


----------



## actioman (9 Jan 2011 às 12:06)

Pelo que já tenho lido pode ser devido a alguma interferência na recepção dos dados.
Será que não tens os componentes demasiado longe? Haverá muitos obstáculos pelo caminho? Terás outros aparelhos electrónicos perto da consola que possam interferir com a correcta recepção dos dados?

Isso acontece apenas nos dados do wunderground ou também aparecem essas medições elevadas na consola?

Se procurares pelos sites espanhóis do meteoclimatic ou meteored, verás por lá muita informação e explicação sobre essa estação e sobre esse tipo de erros! 

Podes ir tentado mudar a consola de lugar, por vezes meio metro pode fazer a diferença!


----------



## filipe cunha (9 Jan 2011 às 12:11)

actioman disse:


> Pelo que já tenho lido pode ser devido a alguma interferência na recepção dos dados.
> Será que não tens os componentes demasiado longe? Haverá muitos obstáculos pelo caminho? Terás outros aparelhos electrónicos perto da consola que possam interferir com a correcta recepção dos dados?
> 
> Isso acontece apenas nos dados do wunderground ou também aparecem essas medições elevadas na consola?
> ...




Eu falando pela PCE, nunca disso me aconteceu (já estava no lixo, com a minha paciencia, claro)

Se estivesse longe ou com interferencias, daria "lost sensor contact" no erro do cumulus... e na consola "---"


----------



## BVG (9 Jan 2011 às 18:09)

actioman disse:


> Pelo que já tenho lido pode ser devido a alguma interferência na recepção dos dados.
> Será que não tens os componentes demasiado longe? Haverá muitos obstáculos pelo caminho? Terás outros aparelhos electrónicos perto da consola que possam interferir com a correcta recepção dos dados?
> 
> Isso acontece apenas nos dados do wunderground ou também aparecem essas medições elevadas na consola?
> ...



Ainda deixei a coisa correr até ao final da tarde, mas nada...
Depois, fiz o seguinte:
1. Coloquei pilhas novas na estação. Esperei que a consola capta-se o sinal, mas nada... retirei as pilhas da consola e obtive logo sinal.
2. Coloquei a consola mais perto da estação. Está em campo aberto, apenas com uma janela de vidro duplo a separar.

Vamos a ver como é que se porta agora durante esta semana.


----------



## BVG (9 Jan 2011 às 18:11)

Penso que já tenho todo o material necessário para realizar a RS.
Vou colocando aqui a evolução da coisa


----------



## filipe cunha (9 Jan 2011 às 18:17)

BVG disse:


> Ainda deixei a coisa correr até ao final da tarde, mas nada...
> Depois, fiz o seguinte:
> 1. Coloquei pilhas novas na estação. Esperei que a consola capta-se o sinal, mas nada... retirei as pilhas da consola e obtive logo sinal.
> 2. Coloquei a consola mais perto da estação. Está em campo aberto, apenas com uma janela de vidro duplo a separar.
> ...




Já está mais decente, convem mas é subiries um pouco a pressão


----------



## BVG (9 Jan 2011 às 18:25)

filipe cunha disse:


> Já está mais decente, convem mas é subiries um pouco a pressão



Ainda estou a passar a absoluta, e não a relativa.
Tenho que alterar o código do programa que utilizo.
Logo vai.. aos poucos


----------



## filipe cunha (10 Jan 2011 às 19:45)

Parece que já está boa


----------



## BVG (11 Jan 2011 às 09:33)

Vamos a ver se permanece estável até ao final da semana


----------



## BVG (12 Jan 2011 às 09:25)

Pronto, já coloquei um offset na pressão 
Desde que troquei as pilhas e coloquei a consola mais perto da estação, tem-se portado muito bem 

Muito fixe!


----------



## filipe cunha (12 Jan 2011 às 13:44)

BVG disse:


> Pronto, já coloquei um offset na pressão
> Desde que troquei as pilhas e coloquei a consola mais perto da estação, tem-se portado muito bem
> 
> Muito fixe!



Nota-se que já deve de estar mais veridica
Quanto a pilhas, mete de litio, mas se tiveres carregador solar tens que o desactivar...colocar mais perto porta-se melhor e foge às interferencias
Já agora umas fotos...eram benvindas...


----------



## BVG (12 Jan 2011 às 14:04)

filipe cunha disse:


> Quanto a pilhas, mete de litio,



Bem visto..
Como são pilhas para estar no exterior a grandes variações de temperatura, essas parecem ser as mais adequadas


----------



## filipe cunha (12 Jan 2011 às 17:05)

BVG disse:


> Bem visto..
> Como são pilhas para estar no exterior a grandes variações de temperatura, essas parecem ser as mais adequadas



São um pouco caras e raras mas vale a pena..


----------



## BVG (12 Jan 2011 às 17:15)

filipe cunha disse:


> São um pouco caras e raras mas vale a pena..



Já encomendei 10 pelo eBay


----------



## filipe cunha (12 Jan 2011 às 17:27)

BVG disse:


> Já encomendei 10 pelo eBay



Tantas bastam 2, e atenção que parece que só as energizer é que as fabricam


----------



## BVG (12 Jan 2011 às 17:29)

filipe cunha disse:


> Tantas bastam 2, e atenção que parece que só as energizer é que as fabricam



Sim, 10 pilhas AA da Energizer.
Aproveitei os portes e mandei vir mais, assim ficam de reserva


----------



## BVG (15 Jan 2011 às 21:57)

A estação já se encontra na posição e no mastro final 
Amanhã colocarei fotos 

p.s. o RS caseiro já se encontra em andamento


----------



## filipe cunha (15 Jan 2011 às 22:41)

BVG disse:


> A estação já se encontra na posição e no mastro final
> Amanhã colocarei fotos
> 
> p.s. o RS caseiro já se encontra em andamento



Já devia estar pronto, os dados cá de fora parecem bons


----------



## BVG (16 Jan 2011 às 11:44)

Aqui vai algumas fotos da estação montada no mastro final 































O RS em fase de construção:


----------



## BVG (16 Jan 2011 às 11:49)

Colocarei fotos em cima do telhado assim que terminar o RS caseiro e o montar no mastro


----------



## Puma (16 Jan 2011 às 13:24)

Olá BVG !

Os meus parabéns pela instalação, e pelas fotos colocadas, pois uma imagem vale mais que mil palavras....

Qual a altura do mastro ?

Na medida em que o pluviometro está seguro no mastro, o mesmo não deverá de sofrer qualquer tipo de vibração, consequência da velocidade do vento, pois a mesma poderá influenciar o movimento das conchas do pluviomentro, e dar falsas leituras.

Uma sugestão....não é possível, de forma segura, colocar o pluviometro no para-peito do telhado, tal como eu fiz ?

Assim, fica-se com a certeza que está na horizontal e não sofre qualquer tipo de vibração.

Força.....para a conclusão do RS...e claro ficamos á espera de mais fotografias


----------



## filipe cunha (16 Jan 2011 às 13:31)

O mastro mostra estar bem fixo e para influenciar o pluviometro é preciso uma boa abanadela
Quanto ao RS, eu não poria a EM no exterior sem um caseiro


----------



## BVG (19 Jan 2011 às 21:09)

Boas pessoal, 
A consola de vez em quando recebe dados erroneos.. já não sei onde colocar a consola para não apanhar interferências. 
Em minha casa há muitos tipos de aparelhos, incluindo wifi. Bom bom, era ter comprado uma estação com ligação por cabo, sem ser por wireless. É só chatices..


----------



## filipe cunha (19 Jan 2011 às 21:18)

BVG disse:


> Boas pessoal,
> A consola de vez em quando recebe dados erroneos.. já não sei onde colocar a consola para não apanhar interferências.
> Em minha casa há muitos tipos de aparelhos, incluindo wifi. Bom bom, era ter comprado uma estação com ligação por cabo, sem ser por wireless. É só chatices..




Que tipo de dados erroneos?


----------



## BVG (19 Jan 2011 às 22:17)

Tipo picos de 2000 e tal mm de chuva,  e picos de temperatura.


----------



## BVG (21 Jan 2011 às 13:04)

Coloquei a consola 1m para o lado e a coisa parece estar estável.
Vou deixa-la ali durante 1 semana para comprovar posição


----------



## BVG (22 Jan 2011 às 10:05)

Parece que deixei de ter interferencias :-)
No entanto, com a ventania que tem havido, começou a marcar precipitação :-P pouca, mas marca.
Penso que não seja do mastro, é mesmo problema do pluviometro, que tem uns furinhos em baixo, e que poderá levar com correntes de ar e as pás movem-se :-( Haverá algo que possa fazer?

Abraço..


----------



## AndréFrade (22 Jan 2011 às 11:53)

BVG disse:


> Parece que deixei de ter interferencias :-)
> No entanto, com a ventania que tem havido, começou a marcar precipitação :-P pouca, mas marca.
> Penso que não seja do mastro, é mesmo problema do pluviometro, que tem uns furinhos em baixo, e que poderá levar com correntes de ar e as pás movem-se :-( Haverá algo que possa fazer?
> 
> Abraço..



Isso de estar a dar precipitação é porque não está bem agarrado e faz abana-lo, logo coloca precipitação.

Agarre-o bem.


----------



## filipe cunha (22 Jan 2011 às 12:39)

andres disse:


> Isso de estar a dar precipitação é porque não está bem agarrado e faz abana-lo, logo coloca precipitação.
> 
> Agarre-o bem.



De certeza que é isso


----------



## BVG (23 Jan 2011 às 01:12)

andres disse:


> Isso de estar a dar precipitação é porque não está bem agarrado e faz abana-lo, logo coloca precipitação.
> 
> Agarre-o bem.



Yeap, hoje ao final da tarde subi ao telhado e pude confirmar 
Tenho que por aquilo mais estável.
Neste momento está com o braço que vem com o kit, mas aquilo não é grande coisa... enfim..

Thanks


----------



## filipe cunha (23 Jan 2011 às 08:11)

BVG disse:


> Yeap, hoje ao final da tarde subi ao telhado e pude confirmar
> Tenho que por aquilo mais estável.
> Neste momento está com o braço que vem com o kit, mas aquilo não é grande coisa... enfim..
> 
> Thanks




Pois, esse mini mastro não serve de nada mesmo, eu nem o tirei da caixa


----------



## BVG (23 Jan 2011 às 09:27)

filipe cunha disse:


> Pois, esse mini mastro não serve de nada mesmo, eu nem o tirei da caixa



Não estou a falar do mini mastro, mas sim do braço/apoio de plástico que vem, para aparafusar o pluviometro. Esse é que abana :-(


----------



## filipe cunha (23 Jan 2011 às 09:57)

Pois já vi, quanto mais longe do mastro mais tem tendencia para oscilar


----------



## BVG (23 Jan 2011 às 10:42)

filipe cunha disse:


> Pois já vi, quanto mais longe do mastro mais tem tendencia para oscilar



Nem mais..
Por enquanto coloquei mais braçadeira, mas o problema mesmo é aquele braço de plástico.
Tenho que encontrar outra solução.
De resto a estação está a funcionar impecávelmente :-)


----------

